# Shot an XD this weekend



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I was at the range testing yet some more loads for my USPc. 

The fella shooting beside has a couple Springfield 1911s, and a brand new XD .45. I asked him how he liked and he offered to let me play with for a min.    I ran about 50 rounds through it. First impressions:

1) Very 'glock-like' but with a MUCH BETTER grip angle
2) The trigger blows the glock out of the water for the same type trigger system. Riding the link was a breeze. The trigger broke clean, no mushy-ness. It was borderline too light IMO to ride the link for a defensive weapon. 
3) Sight picture was excellent with the factory 3-dot sights
4) Natural point of aim for me was just fine, the came on tager readily from a low ready.
5) A little on the big side for CCW, but would make an excellnt night stand or car gun with some quality night sights installed.

I'll put it on the short list of gun purchases.......


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've rented the 9mm once last year. Not too bad. Maybe I needa try the 45 one day....


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice review*

Good review JW,
And I agree ya. I have one & it does feel larger & "blockier" 
( is that a word?) than your average mid size pistol or 1911 but I quickly got used to it. It is a great pistol & just has a nice feel for a poly~gun... I have pushed maybe 10 or 11 boxes of WWB without one failure of the gun... had a couple of FTF's from winchester but the XD preformed great. And it is my HD gun @ my bedside.


----------



## CyBuzz (Aug 21, 2006)

Grips are different between the 9/257/40 and the 45. I have a 45 on layaway and cant wait to shoot. My XD 40 is flawless so far.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Counterpoint!*



jwkimber45 said:


> 1) Very 'glock-like' but with a MUCH BETTER grip angle
> 2) The trigger blows the glock out of the water for the same type trigger system. Riding the link was a breeze. The trigger broke clean, no mushy-ness. It was borderline too light IMO to ride the link for a defensive weapon.
> 3) Sight picture was excellent with the factory 3-dot sights
> 4) Natural point of aim for me was just fine, the came on tager readily from a low ready.
> 5) A little on the big side for CCW, but would make an excellnt night stand or car gun with some quality night sights installed.


Hmmmm, this may be the first time JW and I disagree! The XD is a good gun, but here are my opinions:

1. The XD grip angle is like the 1911, so 1911 shooters are attracted to it. I don't know that there is anything magical about the 1911 grip angle. Many shooter do extremely well with the Glock. I think it just depends on what you're acclimated to. I've been shooting Glocks long enough now that 1911s point high for me in fast shooting.

2. You can ride the link on the XD, but the reset is about twice as long as the Glock, if not more. Super long! This makes for slower shooting. I do agree that the trigger break is a somewhat nicer than a Glock with 5.5 connector.

3. The bore axis is high, considerably higher than the Glock. If you are used to guns with higher bore axes, like the SIG or the HK, it's probably unnoticable. But to a Glock shooter, it seems like a big brick sitting up above the web of the hand.

4. According to some armorers/gunsmiths, there are at least a few parts that can be put into the XD backwards, and the gun will still go together -- it just won't function! This is a poor design "feature."

As I've mentioned in other posts, I am not wedded to the Glock. If something better comes along, I will switch. But in my hands, the XD ain't it.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Shot my son in laws and it is a shooter for sure. Good for range and home defence but I think it's way down the list for a carry. Love that rapid fire. Feels like you could stop a tank with it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2006)

The XD 45acp is every kids dream gun..........well mine anyway.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I have not had the chance to shoot the XD yet but would love to soon!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> 3. The bore axis is high, considerably higher than the Glock. If you are used to guns with higher bore axes, like the SIG or the HK, it's probably unnoticable. But to a Glock shooter, it seems like a big brick sitting up above the web of the hand.


You know, I didn't notice it, but now that you mention it......it is. I've been spending a lot of time with USPs so that 'prolly why.



> 4. According to some armorers/gunsmiths, there are at least a few parts that can be put into the XD backwards, and the gun will still go together -- it just won't function! This is a poor design "feature."


Didn't know that. NOT GOOD......


----------



## Sapper Ed (Aug 31, 2006)

I own an XD 45 don't laugh GAP I bought it when it first came out when there was no prospect of them making an ACP. Everyone then thought the round would take off a little better. I really enjoy this pistol. My wife has no problem shooting it I honestly think because the round produces a smaller kick. When I first got it I took it to a buddies house, a complete glock nut owns 4 or 5. HE Held the glock in one hand the XD in the other, put the glock down and said I like this!, said that the comfort level of the XD was some much better and gave for a more natural draw that quickly delivers a sight picture:smt071


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I've rented the 9mm once last year. Not too bad. Maybe I needa try the 45 one day....


I have the 9 and the 45. I think the 45 shoots better.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

How is the recoil on it? Is it comparable to another gun?


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I have just over 4000 round's through my XD45 Tactical. It is my favorite shooting sidearm. The recoil is no worse than my 1911's. the factory sight's are good. I did have my gunsmith do a trigger job on it but it is not really necessary. I had mine done because I used it in Bull's Eye competiton this spring & wanted a lighter trigger pull.


----------

